# Sweet potato as everyday food?



## Sniper2606 (Dec 13, 2011)

I been wondering if i can feed Stewie (year old white shepherd) boil or baked sweet potatoes as an everyday meal, since he was a pup i been feeding him blue buffalo and he loves it until yesterday i think he might be bored with it, as a kid my mom always fed are dogs sweet potato because it was cheaper, i know dogs love sweet potato but would it be ok as an everyday food instead of dry food? for a german shepherd


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your dog is a carnivore. He needs to eat meat. If you want to add something to his dog food, then you can add a spoonful or two of canned pure pumpkin or sweet potato. But you can't replace dog food with only sweet potato. It won't give your dog the nutrition he needs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you can feed cooked sweet potato every day, but it isn't a stand alone food; you have to feed other stuff with it, either kibble or meat.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

our girl snacks on raw sweet potatoes. Not one every day, but probably 5 days a week. She loves them -- just scrub them up so they are clean.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

the vet told us to add a spoon or two of plain canned pumpkin just to add some fiber to diet. i had read about plain cooked oatmeal to add fiber also.


----------

